# Need help finding an EcoVillage/Intentional Community



## Deleted member 27861 (Feb 14, 2020)

I really want to just be a fuckin part of a fuckin community instead of just doing nothing all the time but studying, consuming, and masturbating, you know? Really dig my hands into the dirt, and help contribute to a tribe of people bigger than myself, and feel like a man contributing to the tribe.

Except, where the fuck do I go? There's so many to choose from.

If it helps:

- I have $2,000 in travel money
- I'm curious about American Indian cultures
- Would prefer to go out West, would go to Central/South America if I knew I could afford it

I know Kentucky walker suggested Astral Valley, and I still need to check them out, but I'm curious as to what else is out there, as well.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 14, 2020)

https://www.ic.org/


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Feb 14, 2020)

Astral Valley it is, then. I'll call them ASAP.


----------



## Koala (Feb 15, 2020)

Also.....you can totally go to Central/South America with $2,000! Just did a search and found backpacker blogs that said you'd spend an average of $25 to $40 per day to live comfortably with food/transport/hostel bed, depending on which countries you go to.


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2020)

Seems like the world is ending... lot o Doom out there.....

Time for me to sober up and go the distance. I think... I'd like to sleep on a golden beach....on the gulf of mexico.

@SlankyLanky I think I'll head to florida!

😂


----------



## coltsfoot (Feb 15, 2020)

I second highwayman's post. Adding to that you could look up on IC what communities are near you or are in a state that you're interested in visiting. 

Since your in the SE you could check out Acorn (in Virginia). It's known as the anarchist offshoot of Twin Oaks and I've met a few cool people who have stayed/lived there.

You could also look into what indigenous-led resistance projects are looking for on the ground support. There are definitely some kicking off rn.

Also yeah I agree w Koala 2k is plenty for some time in South America if that's what your wanting


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Feb 16, 2020)

Time to research Acorn, too. As well as preparing to go to South America.


----------

